# How to measure shaft length?



## steve-ma (Dec 30, 2021)

Guys, I stumbled into this forum because I broke the shaft on my sand wedge and I have this idea that I am going to fix it myself. I have re-gripped clubs, but never re-shafted.

Here is what I have done so far: I have removed the remants of the old shaft from the SW head. I have removed the grip from the old shaft and I can measure the old pieced together shaft for length (let's call this length A). I have a replacement shaft I ordered, but it is about 2 inches longer than A. So I have to trim it. Ok, but the first question I have is: which end of the new shaft should I trim? The hosel end or the butt end? 

Then I have a more general question: How does one measure an assembled club? All this reading I have been doing about clubmaking makes me wonder about my clubs. If I pull my 5 iron from the bag, how do I measure it? From what to what?

I am sorry to post such a basic question. I have watched a few youtube videos on clubmaking, but they all gloss over this question. Is there a book I can buy?

Let me know, thanks Steve


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi Steve and welcome.

Hope this helps (better than I can explain 😉 )





How is the Length of a Golf Club Measured?







www.hirekogolf.com


----------



## steve-ma (Dec 30, 2021)

Yes, thanks Len it helps a lot. I bought a used shaft, a 'pull' , on eBay to match my set. So as I think about it the hosel end was probaly trimmed once already. So I am going to just trim the butt end.


----------



## Apple (Aug 31, 2021)

Len the Amateur said:


> Hi Steve and welcome.
> 
> Hope this helps (better than I can explain 😉 )
> 
> ...


thanks


----------

